# Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte



## Hooked (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

mich würde interessieren, welche Erfahrungen Ihr mit der Shimano NASCI gemacht habt (falls sie überhaupt schon jemand gefischt hat) und mit welcher europäischen Rolle der Firma man sie vergleichen könnte?


----------



## olafson (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*

hi hooked, 
ich hab heute schon mal die suchfunktion gequält,
befor du diese posting  erstellt hast. nun  haben wie 1 treffer:vik:
sieht nicht schlecht aus die rolle
mfg olafson


----------



## Hooked (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*

Hi!
Jau, hab ich auch schon öfter versucht. Aber da war nix, da musste ich selber ran. 

Hab sie mir nämlich geangelt, in der Bucht.

Für nen Fuffi! Ich meine sogar günstiger als in JP.:vik:


----------



## Hooked (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*

So, ist jetzt angekommen. Wirklich nicht schlecht das Teil. SR-System, AeroWrap, Bügelumschlagschutz und eigentlich kein Spiel an der Kurbel. Keine E-Spule enthalten.

War dick und fett als "Japanmodell" angepriesen, ist es auch. Aber leider aus Malaysia. Da muß ich nochmal nachhaken. Komme mir ein wenig veräppelt vor. Ausserdem fehlt das Öl, obwohl im "instructions guide" eindeutig was davon steht.
Naja, bei anderen Japan-Modellen ist allerdings auch kein Öl enthalten. 
Mich wundert nur, das in der Anleitung welches angegeben ist. 
Wenn ich näheres weiß, schreib ich hier weiter...
Ansonsten aber top


----------



## Hooked (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*

@Chrizzi
Würde die Rolle ungefähr auf eine Stufe mit der Technium stellen. Auf jeden Fall besser als die GT-FA. Die Techium habe ich noch nicht in Besitz gehabt.
Bügelumschlagschutz ist vorhanden. 
Muß nur noch gefischt werden...


----------



## Chrizzi (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*

Die Technium hat kein Bügelumschlagschutz, damit würde die Nasci vorne liegen. Dazu hat die Nasci das SR- System, was in der Technium ebenfalls nicht drinne ist. 

Die Nasci scheint wirklich ein Japanmodell zu sein, muss aber (als JDM Rolle) nicht zwangsläufig in Japan hergestellt werden. 

Was in der Nasci nun wirklich drinne ist, findet man hier http://fishing.shimano.co.jp/cat/detail.asp?k=16

Lesen kann ich das nicht, google meint folgendes:

No system can not only cross the line gear to methodically take a uniform distance in the rotating cast & Rap feel significantly improved Aero Systems (Cross gear) 
 ■ ARUMINIUMUMASHINKATTOHANDORU adopt a luxury 
 ■ Positive & FURIKUSHONBERU 
 ■ A strong all-ball bearing rust to adopt RB 
 ■ A yarn-YORE curb RB SR-integrated power roller 
 ■ SR-Rotor 3D 
 ■ Super SHIP 
 ■ OIRUINJEKUSHON 
 ■ rotation blurring expel SBL 
 ■ Floating Shaft 
 ■ BAIOFITTOGURIPPU 
 ■ KORUDOFOJINGU aluminum alloy (cold forging) & Double lightweight anodized aluminum spool 
 ■ UOTAPURUFUDORAGU 
 ■ Super stopper II 
 Roll the bottom-line measure of ■ 
 ■ A-RB support DORAGUSHISUTEMU (Type S only) 
 ■ accessories: bags dedicated spool adjustment washer


----------



## Filler (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*

Ich habe die 4000er gekauft. Die Rolle liegt derzeit noch unbenutzt bei mir rum, da ich mich noch nicht entscheiden konnte welche Schnurr ich draufspule.

Mein Eindruck ist sehr gut. Für einen sehr fairen Preis bekommt man eine Shimano Rolle mit den Vorteilen des SR-Systems. Bei den deutschen Modellen ist das SR-System erst ab der Stratic enthalten. Ich werde die Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht einsetzten.


----------



## Slotti (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*

Interessiere mich auch für die Rolle, besonders würde mich ein Vergleich RedArc gegen die Nasci interessieren da diese ja beide in etwa im gleichen Preissegment liegen. 

Also falls schon jemand weitere Erfahrungen mit der Nasci gesammelt hat immer her damit


----------



## Hooked (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*

Moin!

Ich würde für die etwas schwerere Angelei bei der Arc bleiben. Weil die komplett aus Alu gefertigt ist. Hatte aber auch noch keine 4000er NASCI in der Hand. 
Habe Sie mir für die etwas leichtere Angelei geholt, da sie in den kleineren Grössen leichter ist als die Arcs.


----------



## Esoxxxhunter (4. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*

Wie ihr alle bin ich auch an der Nasci dran gibts jetzt jemand der mal was produktives schreiben kann und nicht nur das er Geld für unbenutzte Rollen zuviel hat?!?!
Entlich mal jemand der auf die Ka.. haut und sagt das ding is oder is nich gut!!


----------



## Tino19 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*

*Hallo Leute*

*Ich habe die NASCI 3000 und ich war 4mal mit der Rolle am Wasser. Am 4ten Tag ist der Bügel in der Halterung gebrochen .Dann bin ich zu meinen Angelladen gefahren und habe den guten mann die Rolle gezeigt . Er hat bei Shimano angerufen , und hat gefargt ob man sie wieder heile machen kann . *
*Shimano sagte : Ja aber dafür müsste die Rolle nach Holland geschickt werden , und das es nicht billig ist.*

*Also kann ich nur sagen zum glück habe ich die Rolle zum Geburtstag bekommen :c*
*Ich kann also nur sagen Finger weg , und wer es doch nicht sein lassen kann ist selber schuld#h*


----------



## Checco (5. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*

Sollte da nicht noch Garantie drauf sein? Man hört ja öfter das der Service von Shimano nicht der Brüller sein soll.


----------



## lehrling (6. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*

Hallo,

habe mir die NASCI 2500 als Allroundrolle fürs leichte Spinnangeln vor einigen Wochen zugelegt.
Für einen Erfahrungsbericht ist es sicher noch zu früh, habe die Rolle ca. 7-8 mal eingesetzt.

Erster Eindruck ist ausgezeichnet u.a. vor allem wegen:

-einwandfreier leichter und sauberer Lauf
-sehr saubere Schnurverlegung mit geflochtener Schnur
-klein und handlich, ergonomisch passt alles
-Schmierung ist über kleine Schrauböffnung im Rollenkörper
 möglich

Für 69 Euro findet man denke ich wenige vergleichbare Rollen, ev. sind einige TICA-Modelle in diesem Preisbereich ne Alternative.

Kleiner Nachteil, Rolle wird nur mit einer Spule geliefert.

Gruß  Lehrling


----------



## Hooked (6. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*

Moin,

meine läuft nach vielen Einsätzen immernoch so gut wie am ersten Tag. Super Bremse und gute Schnurverlegung. Über die Stabilität kann ich bisher nicht klagen. Nutze Sie wie bereits erwähnt zum leichten fischen. Meist mit kleinen Wobblern auf Barsch. Da sind die Belastungen ja nicht all zu groß.
Hatte schon eine wahre (Hecht-)Schniepel-Sternstunde mit dem guten Stück.:q


----------



## Esoxxxhunter (8. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*

Alles klar dann stellt sich nur noch die frage woher bekomm ich die 2500´ter zum besten Preis??


----------



## Hooked (8. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*

Da kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen. Damals bei I-Bäh geschossen...


----------



## lehrling (9. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*



Esoxxxhunter schrieb:


> Alles klar dann stellt sich nur noch die frage woher bekomm ich die 2500´ter zum besten Preis??



Hallo,

habe meine in einem bekannten Berliner Fachgeschäft gekauft.
Laut Auskunft des Verkäufers gehören die "Nascis" keineswegs zum ständigen Lieferprogramm von Shimano nach Deutschland,gab/gibt  Lieferungen nur sporadisch-weil:Japanmodell.
Als ich die Rolle kaufte waren noch 3 weitere verfügbar.
Falls Interesse welches Fachgeschäft, gerne per PN. Den Namen hier direkt zu nennen, ist glaube ich per Boardregeln nicht erwünscht.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MfG   Lehrling


----------



## mr.pink79 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*

Also hier eine für 80€!
http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-NASCI-25...56712QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

aber was das schon wieder für ein Sondermodell ist????


----------



## Esoxxxhunter (13. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*

Gut ich glaube hier geht was schief die abgebildete Rolle in allen IBÄ Auktionen ist eine 2500S und genau da liegt der Unterschied!!! Die 2500 ist eine simple P3 Rolle die 2500S 
kommt zwischen die Technium und die Stratic aber mir persönlich gefällt sie halt noch besser also AUFPASSEN beim kauf! Wer über Pay Pal verfügt kann sich das bessere Modell übrigens für gerade mal 60€ +12€ Versand direkt in Japan bestellen. In Google gibt es versch. Anbieter die seriös sind und schnell liefern. Auchso ) Ersatzteile werden auch in den deutschen Handel geliefert!!


----------



## Hooked (13. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*

Da glaubst Du falsch!
Der einzige Unterschied ist die Spule. Wie immer bei Shimano-Rollen-> S = Shallow , bedeutet flache Spule. 
Manchmal ist, wie auch bei der NASCI 2500S, ein kleinerer Kurbelknauf daran.
Das wars.

Übrigens kann die Rolle nicht nach Schema P3 aufgebaut sein, weil Sie Aerowrap 2 und das SR-System besitzt. Das kann eigentlich keine P3 Rolle aufweisen.


----------



## Filler (19. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*

Ich habe meine Nasci 4000 jetzt seit Anfang Mai ausgiebig  testen können. Der Lauf der Role ist sehr Ruhig. Die Bremse kann fein eingestellt werden und die Schnurr wird sauber aufgewickelt.

Um es kurz zu machen. Ich habe mir eine zweite Rolle gekauft. Das Preis Leistungsverhältnis ist bei dieser Rolle einmalig!


----------



## Michael-Neo (19. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*

kann ich filler nur beistimmen. hab ne 2500er, super schnurverlegung, leichter lauf, macht nen super eindruck und habe bis jetzt nichts schlechtes festellen können.

Gruß Michael


----------



## lehrling (20. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*



Filler schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Nasci 4000 jetzt seit Anfang Mai ausgiebig  testen können. Der Lauf der Role ist sehr Ruhig. Die Bremse kann fein eingestellt werden und die Schnurr wird sauber aufgewickelt.
> 
> Um es kurz zu machen. Ich habe mir eine zweite Rolle gekauft. Das Preis Leistungsverhältnis ist bei dieser Rolle einmalig!



Hallo Filler,

gleiche Erkentnisse bei mir, habe mir auch ne Zweite:q zugelegt

MfG  Lehrling


----------



## Hooked (20. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*

@Filler und lehrling
Heißt das, Ihr besitzt jetzt beide zweimal die 4000er? 
Oder hast Du auch eine andere Größe lehrling? 
Dann berichtet bitte später mal, wie es so mit der Haltbarkeit der Rolle aussieht (nach Langzeiteinsatz). Es hatten wohl schon einige ein Problem mit dem Schnurfangbügel bzw. der Halterung. 
Welche Köder fischt Ihr damit?


----------



## henningcl (20. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*

Hi

Kann mir bitte jemand mal die explosionszeichnung schicken?

Mailaddi schick ich per pn.

grüsse und danke 
henning


----------



## lehrling (20. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*



Hooked schrieb:


> @Filler und lehrling
> Heißt das, Ihr besitzt jetzt beide zweimal die 4000er?
> Oder hast Du auch eine andere Größe lehrling?
> Dann berichtet bitte später mal, wie es so mit der Haltbarkeit der Rolle aussieht (nach Langzeiteinsatz). Es hatten wohl schon einige ein Problem mit dem Schnurfangbügel bzw. der Halterung.
> Welche Köder fischt Ihr damit?



Hallo Hooked,

sorry ich hatte das nicht eindeutig erwähnt, ich habe 
2 Nasci 2500. Über Langzeiterfahrungen berichte ich gern, in ca.einem halben Jahr, ist das o.k.?
Nutze die Rollen fast ausschließlich zum Spinn+Forellenangeln
mit allen dafür üblichen Ködern bis ca. 30 gr. außer Jerkbaits.
Fürs Jerkbaiten dürfte die 2500er nen bißchen unterdimensioniert sein. Aber dafür halte ich ohnehin ne kleine Multi für ideal.

MfG lehrling


----------



## lehrling (20. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*



henningcl schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Kann mir bitte jemand mal die explosionszeichnung schicken?
> 
> ...



Hallo Henning,

kannste kriegen,sende mir die Kontaktdaten.

MfG  Lehrling


----------



## Filler (22. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*



Hooked schrieb:


> @Filler und lehrling
> Heißt das, Ihr besitzt jetzt beide zweimal die 4000er?
> Oder hast Du auch eine andere Größe lehrling?
> Dann berichtet bitte später mal, wie es so mit der Haltbarkeit der Rolle aussieht (nach Langzeiteinsatz). Es hatten wohl schon einige ein Problem mit dem Schnurfangbügel bzw. der Halterung.
> Welche Köder fischt Ihr damit?



Ich habe zweimal die 4000er, da mir ein großer Schnurreinzug pro Kurbelumdrehung wichtig ist. 

Einen Langzeittest kann ich eine 4 monatige Nutzung nicht nennen, daher kann ich auch von meiner Seite nur anbieten mich nächstes Jahr noch mal damit zu melden. Da es sich bei der Nasci um ein Sondermodell aus Japan handelst befürchte ich aber, dass es dann schwierig sein wird diese Rolle dann noch zu kaufen. Probleme mit dem Schnurrfangbügel oder der Halterung habe ich nicht feststellen können.

Mit der Rolle fische ich alle Köder die beim Spinnfischen zum Einsatz kommen. Von kleinen Spinnern, über Wobbler und Blinker, bis hin zu großen Gummiködern.


----------



## Hooked (23. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*

Alles klar, 

hört sich ja bisher ganz gut an. Spätestens wenn etwas kaputt geht, wird sich bestimmt der nächste melden. 
Vielen Dank schonmal.
Nach dem nächsten Winter oder so, werden wir mehr wissen. Ob es die Rolle dann noch zu kaufen gibt#c, keine Ahnung.


----------



## spaniac (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*

moin,

ich habe mir im ausverkauf eine nasci 3000 gekauft, wirklich sehr schön die rolle und schön kompakt. kann jmd sagen, ob man den knauf gegen einen knauf ähnlich der aernos oder rarenium tauschen? hat jemand erfahrungen damit und wo bekomme ich so ein ersatzteil?


----------



## Schäfer (28. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*

Hallo Leute,
habe die Nasci 3000 seit Mai diesen Jahres in Benutzung.Benutzen heißt,mehrmals pro Woche kommt sie zum Einsatz. In Kombination mit der Shimano BM 270 (50 - 100 gr.)die perfekte Rolle auf Hecht.Leichte Abnutzung,nur an den Bügelhalterungen.(öfter Ölen) Kann die Rolle empfehlen!


----------



## fishwing (8. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*

Moin Männers,

Ich fische seit knapp einem Jahr die Shimano Nasci 2500er Modell mit 0,14 Power Pro...

Fazit:

Super Schnur-Verlegung,
Top-Bremse,
Butterweicher lauf,
alles Top...

Nur ein Problem: Viel. kann mir da einer Helfen, oder ist es ein grundsätzliches Problem |kopfkrat , würde mich aber wundern...

Bei Gewltwürfen, z.B. Spinnfischen Ostsee kommt es vor das der Schnurfangbügel zuklappt = Ade Mefo-Blinker. Ich muss immer darauf achten, das der Bügel an der Pos. geöffnet wird wo er ich sag mal 100% geöffnet ist, dann bleibt er auch da wo er ist. Bei der 90% Öffnung kommt es bei Gewaltswürfen zum "Spontanen zuklappen".#c

Mach ich was falsch, oder ist das ein generelles Problem?
Bzw. kann ich das i-wie abstellen?

Danke im Voraus

Gruß Flo


----------



## Favory (8. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*

Ich benutze die Nasci seit 2008. Habe sie eigentlich gleich gekauft nachdem sie rausgekommen war. 
Ist eine schöne Rolle die beim Barsch-Spinnen gute Dienste verrichtet, die Bremse arbeitet sauber. Habe schon Hechte bis 92cm damit gelandet.
Allerdings ist mir das Umklappen des Schnurfangbuegels auch schon negativ aufgefallen und allmaehlich beginnt sie ein wenig zu schleifen.

Grüße


----------



## fishwing (8. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano NASCI 2500 - Erfahrungsberichte*

Moin Favory....

Aber das kann doch nicht deren ernst sein... natürlich keine Hochpreisige Rolle, aber auch kein 0815 Teil ... 

Wie viele Köder ich schon weggefeuert habe... da wäre ne neue Rolle Locker drin gewesen... Keine Idee wie man das abstellen kann?

Denn beim Angeln auf den Fisch der 1000 Würfe kann man nicht jeden Wurf dran denken den Bügel zu 100% aufzuklappen, speziell nervt es und kostet Angelzeit...

Gruß Flo


----------

